# More Binx!



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Why yes, I did start a new thread ;D This one is all for pictures and what not. 
These were all taken with my webcam, as I have no actual camera right now. 
Today we're introducing some solids; apples, grapes and tiny carrots. Binx is sampling them all!
Gettt ready!











































Hang on little ritten!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aw, what a little cutie


----------



## tiffanimccain (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My head just exploded into million peices of candy. I just wanna cuddle with him/her. The ratlet is soo precious. Give Binx some extra hugs and kisses from me


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be sure to do that once I'm done washing all the pee off me DX xD
It's funny, but it's not


----------



## tiffanimccain (Apr 23, 2012)

He peed on me twice in one day. I think it means he loves you


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

tiffanimccain said:


> He peed on me twice in one day. I think it means he loves you


I just got my second pee of the day. I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry about it 'cause that's a whole lotta pee!


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

Cute rat for sure!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

A.ngel here, with your daily dose of Binxy!
Yesterday, I ran out and bought what all my ratties need to be an official part of the family; a Cozy Cup. ;D My boys have slaughtered theirs, to the point where I had to throw them away :C Just... BEYOND repair, and now they're mad at me -.- But the cozy cups in this house are getting a fresh start!













S/he'll grow into it xD For right now it's upside down, so it doubles as a climbing device, a station to perch and nom, and a hideout.






Oops! Redecorating can be a dangerous business!


And this morning, exploration of the teddy bear began.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

We have the same bed! my girls have a pink one,but they are slowly starting to chew it death so I may have to buy them a new one since they love it.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> I just got my second pee of the day. I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry about it 'cause that's a whole lotta pee!


Yup. That will happen. My new little Maralyn will poo. Not all the time. I hope she will grow out of it as she tames down a bit. My passed rats slowed down on the pee/poo when they got older.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Bought the baby some new toys today!


----------



## tiffanimccain (Apr 23, 2012)

I love that you keepm updating with pictures that way I dont have to bother you lol. I miss him sooooo much, I love that he is eating other foods I wonder what his favorites will end up being. His cage set up is too cute  You are doing an awesome job give him some love from me. I think about him everyday


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, my older boys like crackers A LOT, and Binx managed to grab a little piece from one of them and crunched away! seems to like crackers more than the other foods.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

We have migrated to the 10 gal today. The baby has quite a bit more room now to run without bumping into hir toys.




















I am also keeping a log of details about Binx, from what s/he eats, when s/he eats it and how much of it, stool amount and color (there has been a change just recently due to a change in diet) and the different changes we go through, like activity level, change in environment, change of diet. I'm not using hir as an experiment, but should I have to raise another baby in the future, this log could help me. ;3

I feel it's time to start expanding the time between formula feedings by an hour or more, (was doing about every 3 hours) and the formula is going to start migrating to a dish. 


Also, if anyone knows, at what age should gender become apparent? I cannot see nipples on this baby, but I also can't see a sign of testicles, and there doesn't appear to be much space between the genitals an the rectum. I was to be for her on gender before I even start looking into a friend.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Gosh s/he is just so adorable, nothing cuter then those round little ratty bottoms!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG STOP GROWING D:
Not my most flattering pictures, but xD


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Goodness he is so tiny!!!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Tonight, we feast!


----------



## tiffanimccain (Apr 23, 2012)

I still look at this thread  you are doing great! How is she doing? did you get her a friend yet?


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

She's doing fantastic  Still growing though :C big girl stopped wanting her bottle about a week ago because that's for babies, so we moved to a water bottle. She's started to decorate her bed with paper towels and stashing food away now. She's also learning to jump, and pretty high too! She really has no fear for anything. 
You really would not believe how much she's grown. She's more than double the size she was when I first brought her home. She's also turned out to be quite the shoulder rider and will sit in my hair while I walk through the house or clean or anything else. 

We did try getting her a friend, but sadly it was a bust. We'll try again in the future.


----------

